# Inferior Se vs Inferior Si Grip



## Some dude name (Feb 11, 2019)

Please explain me Inferior Se vs Inferior Si Grip in a way that applies on day to day and more realistic situations than those presented in videos or websites, also I would like you to explain to me the typical problems and limitations that someone would face with Se as 4th function vs someone with Si as 4th function on the street, conversations and behaviors

In my case, im very clumsy, I lose sight of objects, I am bad at sports and they do not interest me,i fell dislike for superficial and hedonistic people, I am bad at remembering dates or data and when I study something I usually keep the general idea and the meaning of what I have read more than with the data of it and the Exact words that I have read, in written tests I tend to respond with my own words of what I understand on the subject when I am stressed I feel a strong pressure inside my body and I feel cloudy inside,my reasoning clouds and I tend to start screaming and destroying my own belongings, I start to feel bad about myself and to criticize myself , I have problems communicating properly, as if I had a lump in my throat and I start to curse everything in my life and I tend to say and do things that when I go through all the stress I feel very bad because of the disaster I have done and the bad things what have I said to my loved ones


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I'll try to help a bit. 

Inferior Se means that you're bad at handling the real-time demands that the outside world places on you. I for example easily get overwhelmed by having too many tasks. If there's too much happening at the same time I'll retreat and take time for myself. It's basically me being a control freak by overregulating everything. 
When I'm in the grip of Se I overindulge in sensory experiences. I overeat and indulge in games and stuff. I also get a high drive for sexual experiences. 

Inferior Si tends to exhibit as a hate for being controlled and a problem with organization. Si inferiors often resist structure and have problems in trying to organize. Si inferiors often have specific areas where they get obsessed about the details of that specific thing. For example: one of my friends is a wizard at animal facts. He's also the person to bring on any trivia quiz. He might not be that great at remembering things you'd want him to remember though, he doesn't have a lot of control over it. 
When in the grip of Si a person might obsess over details and bring up problems from the past. They can get obsessed with specifics and facts in the short term without realizing the larger context at that point. 

As you can see it's harder for me to describe the Si process as it's not something I've experienced, but I hope it helps anyways. 

What you describe reminds me a lot more of inferior Se than inferior Si in any case.


----------

